# What makes a trail technical?



## Flying-Monkey (Apr 15, 2012)

The term "technical" keeps being used to describe certain trails. I was wondering what aspects of a trail make it technical.

If you have images of some examples of technical aspects from your favorite trails, please share them here.

My favorite definition so far...



perttime said:


> Definitely.
> 
> I like this definition of "technical":
> "It is technical if riding skill, instead of fitness, determines your speed."


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

lack of being level


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

From my understanding it's just a term used to define a trail with obstacles like a rock/root garden, etc..


----------



## biggerfastersteeper (Apr 22, 2012)

*Technical*

I think technical is a relative term. To the guy that's been riding for a while and has a strong skill set, the section with a stair step and root at the top is nothing. To someone who hasn't been riding long, it may be something that takes a couple of attempts to learn how to manipulate your bike and pass. Anything that requires actual planning is technical in my opinion.

I wouldn't let someone describing a trail as technical unnerve you. Sometimes spending 20 minutes at a section hitting different lines and making it more difficult is the most fun to me. Just make sure your common sense always beats your pride in decision making... especially with DH.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

anything that makes you go _"hmmm can I get through that without getting hurt?"_


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

Flying-Monkey said:


> So, making my way past my wife after flushing the toilet without shutting the lid would count as a technical run.


H3LL YA it would!!  just as foolish as jumping your bike off a 10ft cliff!!


----------



## Flying-Monkey (Apr 15, 2012)

thomllama said:


> anything that makes you go _"hmmm can I get through that without getting hurt?"_


So, making my way past my wife after flushing the toilet without shutting the lid would count as a technical run.


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

Flying-Monkey said:


> So, making my way past my wife after flushing the toilet without shutting the lid would count as a technical run.


Yes. Even moredangerous then thedouble black diamond trails


----------



## Flying-Monkey (Apr 15, 2012)

machine4321 said:


> Yes. Even more dangerous then the double black diamond trails


Ah, so you know my wife.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Funny comments about the wife ^.

My opinion after thinking about the question for a minute or so is that:

"technical" = "challenging to me".

That pretty much aligns with thomllama's definition. I guess technical sounds better than hard.

Massive rock gardens, sharp drops, very fast chunky downhills, suspended skinnies and tall abrupt obstacles fit this bill.


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

huffster said:


> ... "technical" = "challenging to me".
> 
> That pretty much aligns with thomllama's definition. I guess technical sounds better than hard.
> 
> Massive rock gardens, sharp drops, very fast chunky downhills, suspended skinnies and tall abrupt obstacles fit this bill.


Just about anyone would call this trail technical. A little too hard for me, but still a fun attempt.


----------



## Flying-Monkey (Apr 15, 2012)

Have any of you guys got pictures or video of some of the technical aspects of your trails?


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

Flying-Monkey said:


> Have any of you guys got pictures or video of some of the technical aspects of your trails?


Did you click on the link I posted above?


----------



## RollingAround (Sep 26, 2011)

Just use what the definition of technical is.

Anything technical requires a special mindset, skill and knowledge to accomplish. A technical trail is one that has obstacles that you need to practice on to pass them and tackle the trail. Steep climbs with roots, big rock gardens, little things like setting your pedals right to clear a log or rock to your side, tite switchbacks, drops, woodwork ramps and things..... All combine to make a trail that is difficult and requires skills and a good mindset to pass.

Riding along a fallen tree trying to keep balance is technical.

Here's what I consider a medium difficulty technical trail.

GoPro HD on Bike Trails in Vancouver's North Shore - YouTube


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

It's a little circular, but anything that requires good technique to ride successfully.


----------



## Brycentron (Apr 7, 2012)

From my experience a technical trail here is what most have mentioned. Rocks, roots, trees, drops. Things that stop you from simply pedaling past. Things you have to Negotiate.

Skinny Log = Technical. Me attempting it on my usual trail.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Here's the first picture that comes to mind when I think "technical". Not the most technical trail I've ever been on, but this section is not easy.










From Yeti's website: picture is Jackson's trail in Moab. And here's another of theirs (yeah, their photo skills are waaaaay better than mine).










Trail is (I am pretty sure) Holy Cross in Fruita.

Here's how I consider things technical: take trail, add obstacles. These obstacles could be rocks, roots, steep pitches up or down, or any combination of these but if most people can clean the section it might not be technical.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Technical is a relative term and it depends on who you ask or describe to.

If I ride by myself on my home trail "El Prieto" by JPL( NASA). I'd describe the trail as 35min grunt on a fireroad with little break here and there, the singletrack descend is litter with tight loose switchback with pretty scary drop off, many stream crossing if I'm not on my game I'd be dabbing here and there. Bring your game.

If I'm inviting others to ride on the trail I'd describe this to them, short easy climb, great flowy descend with some switchbacks and stream crossing be prepare to get wet, we'll be back to the car in 45min

Same trail describe to my wife before she rode it the fist time: Hon' I think it's time to up your life insurance. Or hiking is just as fast if not faster than riding down that trail.

Here's the descend to that trail a few years before the fire.
Mountain Biking El Prieto Single Track Los Angeles County - YouTube

One more thing about vid, things may look pretty easy on youtube and you'd say to yourself hey that looks pretty easy til you are there look at the size of the giant boulders they called rock garden and soiled you shorts. This next vid is a good example, I looked at it and I think "totally, I'd ripped down that thing no problem" Well, I took a bike clinic there and let just say I changed my shorts 3 times

Bikeskills.com: How to Handle Rock Gardens with Brian Lopes - YouTube


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

technical = low speed possibility of falling hard.

As someone above mentioned. You have to negotiate the terrain and have good bike handling to make it past unscathed.


----------



## Flying-Monkey (Apr 15, 2012)

emtnate said:


> Did you click on the link I posted above?


Sure did, thanks!


----------



## Flying-Monkey (Apr 15, 2012)

Brycentron said:


> From my experience a technical trail here is what most have mentioned. Rocks, roots, trees, drops. Things that stop you from simply pedaling past. Things you have to Negotiate.
> 
> Skinny Log = Technical. Me attempting it on my usual trail.


That looks like fun!


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

When I think "technical" I think of trail that requires skills to navigate. I think logs, rock gardens, off-camber roots, steep up/down, drops. I think of trails that require you to pay attention and particularly require you to position your front wheel and/or body correctly, and also require "moves" like lofting the front wheel, pulling up the rear, hops, balance, etc.

Here's a video of some trails that are considered moderately technical in my area (mid-Atlantic). These are trails that would trip me up quite a bit a few years ago, but with experience they aren't a big deal any more (except for the occasional screw up). Pardon the editing - this is one of my first video attempts - but you'll see rock gardens, logs, etc. And note the video makes the rocks and logs look a lot smaller than they actually are.
Patapsco Winter Riding - YouTube


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

about as technical as it gets...


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Another thing to consider would be the type of bikes you are riding. The same medium technical trail would yeild different challenge and satisfaction. For example, if you do the descend using a DH or FR bike the geometry and travel would just flatten anything making it pretty easy. Using trail bike then straightest line still apply but not too difficult. Using HT or Rigid bike boost the satisfaction especially picking the same line.

Same can be said about the out and back type trail, it may be easy on the descend but climbing the same line can be very challenging.

Few more pics for the thread.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

thomllama said:


> anything that makes you go _"hmmm can I get through that without getting hurt?"_


yup.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

biggerfastersteeper said:


> I think technical is a relative term.


Definitely.

I like this definition of "technical":
"It is technical if riding skill, instead of fitness, determines your speed."

This piece of trail is a bit technical, unless you ride a long travel FS bike: it is on flat ground, meaning you need to keep pedaling; it is a pretty long stretch with a variety of rock sizes and shapes; you need to keep picking acceptable lines through it. A bit like Chess: what you do now will affect your options a few meters on. If you make a couple of wrong choices, you may end up in an impossible position.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

I think of technical as those trails where I can not slow down enough to eliminate possibility of falling.

That is independent from the consequences of falling - exposure, and from physical difficulty.


----------



## Flying-Monkey (Apr 15, 2012)




perttime said:


> Definitely.
> 
> I like this definition of "technical":
> "It is technical if riding skill, instead of fitness, determines your speed."


Ok, this was an awesome definition to me.

Thanks!


----------



## t135 (Jul 11, 2011)

Would great if it weren't such a relative term. I'd love to see a rating system that takes 2 things into account...aerobic difficulty and technical difficulty.

This keeps people from getting in over their head. More fun for everybody. Golf has a standardized rating system that works. Biking and mountain biking continue to grow. Cool thing!!


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

thomllama said:


> anything that makes you go _"hmmm can I get through that without getting hurt?"_


This! 
When it gets Hairy:skep:


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

t135 said:


> Would great if it weren't such a relative term. I'd love to see a rating system that takes 2 things into account...aerobic difficulty and technical difficulty.
> 
> This keeps people from getting in over their head. More fun for everybody. Golf has a standardized rating system that works. Biking and mountain biking continue to grow. Cool thing!!


The big MTB club in my region rates all our trails that way, on a scale of 1-5.

Ski resorts use either the same rating system as in the winter or something very similar.

Failing those, elevation gain per mile can be a good way to get a sense of what you're in for. Most trails get harder in both regards as they get steeper. Fire roads too, although their level of technical difficulty is always a lot lower.

A couple of difficult climbs in my area for which I have some numbers gain 365 ft in 0.6 mi and about 600 ft in 1.5 mi. The second one is pretty front-heavy in terms of where the climbing is - maybe the first 400' in the first three quarters of a mile?

One that wouldn't be so hard if there weren't so many little dropoffs to get back up climbs 990' in 3.2 mi.

I don't know if that helps or not.


----------



## swingset (Oct 14, 2010)

I consider a section technical if I sweat before attempting it.


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

zebrahum said:


>


That picture right there depicts "technical" pretty well. Pretty much any terrain that requires more than simply pedaling for uphill, and as for downhill lets just say it's terrain that would be difficult to descend even on foot.


----------



## pickles1107 (Apr 21, 2012)

Good discussion here, thanks/


----------

